# Finally threw a code:(



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would not have cleared the code if I was going to take it to the dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It should still be in the long term memory/history.

Rob


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I totally regret clearing the code. Doh! I'll bring it in anyways see what they find.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you have a boost leak tester? This is something that I would check out if you get the chance to do it yourself. If you are still using most of the plastic piping to the intercooler, you may just have sprung a leak somewhere. I had something similar in my old Eclipse. There was a resonator box that cracked on the inside and I had it for months before I replaced that resonator with a straight pipe. Problem solved.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzer1026
It seems from the age and mileage that you posted that your vehicle is still under warranty. Please let me know if there is anything that I can do to assist. If not then please keep me posted of what happens during your dealer visit. I am here to assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I definitely would bring it in. I had the same underboost code and it was a sticking wastegate. Once they got the turbo/manifold off it was a cracked housing.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

look mid circle up top you can see the crack


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> I would not have cleared the code if I was going to take it to the dealership.


X2, you are still under warranty, get it looked at now.


----------



## cruzebilly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Lack of power*



Mcgin014 said:


> look mid circle up top you can see the crack


Guess what!, I'm having the same problem.
Dealer will not even look at it until I throw a code
Lack of acceleration, vibration coming through in the gas peddle, a feeling of lugging the engine
A weird feeling
thanks for posting


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

cruzebilly said:


> Guess what!, I'm having the same problem.
> Dealer will not even look at it until I throw a code
> Lack of acceleration, vibration coming through in the gas peddle, a feeling of lugging the engine
> A weird feeling
> thanks for posting


It sure is a weird feeling. Got me a little depressed too that my car isn't fun to drive for lack of acceleration. This is my fourth turbo car and this is the first time something like this has happened.


----------



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

Finally got the car back! Got a new turbo and it feels great! Nice to hear that turbo sing again! They even updated the ECU firmware too so that's a nice bonus.


----------

